# have a reprint of book about motorized bikes from 1906



## mre straightbar (Feb 27, 2014)

would like to post it here
how would i go about doing that?
was thinking scanner
not sure if that would work right


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 27, 2014)

sure scan it!


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 27, 2014)

*how do i do it right*

So i dont break the spine


----------

